# IT to generate 5.8 million new jobs by 2013: IDC



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

IT to generate 5.8 million new jobs by 2013: IDC.

*Information technology will be an employment machine, generating 5.8 million new jobs in the coming four years, according to International Data Corporation (IDC) research released.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Talk is cheap.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

and who is going to farm, build a house, pickup garbage, fix the roads, make your bread, teach the kids, put out a fire, check your health, manufacture cars, or whatever one needs, (don't say China, I want my food fresh) 

IT only creates more bureaucracy, it is a beautiful smoke screen for the politicians.
Even less will be accomplished, unless the miracle of a PERFECT operating system  is designed, and all Malware creator are sent to the moon :


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Read it the way I did, that is 95% of those job spread across 52 countries. certainly makes me wonder if I will be able to land one of thos jobs.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

India must be ecstatic.


----------

